# 3d stabilizer



## scottforestlk (Feb 25, 2009)

I am buying a new GT500. Any recomidations on what stabilizer to put on for 
3D.

Thanks


----------



## blazenarrow (Feb 6, 2009)

I have never shoot one, but I hear alot of hype about B stinger.. I would think that it would work just fine..


----------



## jwshooter11 (Aug 18, 2006)

Another vote for the B-Stinger!


----------



## scottforestlk (Feb 25, 2009)

*3D stabilizer*

Have a B-stinger with 8 ounce and 11 ounce weight. Used it on my Gardian, but didn't care for it. Went to a 9oz. doinker, think I will try it on the 500 before I trade it.


----------



## BigBore56 (Mar 30, 2009)

I love the GT-500. It does not need a lot of forward weight hanging out there like a PSE X-Force. Anything over 8 oz will tip the bow pretty fast after the shot. I found 2 stablizers that work...the Doinker carbon rod w/6 oz. weight, and the Smooth Stability w/1 weight ring. 

The GT-500 only needs 6-8 oz hanging at 12" or less to counter the little bit of left torque after the shot. 

I tried a Bomar 16 oz and B-Stinger 14...*WAY* too much weight for the bow. It is pretty well balanced from the get go...and really does not have any vibration that requires much rubber goods hanging out there.


----------



## $dabucks (Mar 1, 2008)

Give Mark a buzz at Xtreme Stabilization and talk to him about what y ouare looking for. He will make and match (color, length, weight) almost anything you want.


----------



## BigBore56 (Mar 30, 2009)

This is what I shot last summer, until I finally broke down and bought the Smooth Stablilty. Either one is a winner on the GT500 bow.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Smooth Stability.


----------



## scottforestlk (Feb 25, 2009)

*3D stabilizer*

Tthanks for the pics and info. Is that a doinker product?


----------



## SHUEY (Jan 24, 2008)

$dabucks said:


> Give Mark a buzz at Xtreme Stabilization and talk to him about what y ouare looking for. He will make and match (color, length, weight) almost anything you want.


I agree


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

I don't know about for that particular bow....but I really love my AEP stabs.

I shoot them for both 3D and hunting. Nunzio makes awesome stuff!


----------



## pride5 (Jul 15, 2005)

*ttt*

Stokerized solid aiming solutions makes a stabilizer for elite or you can go with ours......:darkbeer:


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

After shooting many different stabs im sold on the Paradigm sos

its 3 stabs in one, has a built in disconnect and offset and it comes with 8 internal 3/4oz half moon shaped weights. that will go anywhere ou want on it. if you want more end weight you can buy a 8.5oz weight for it called the dead weight. if you want to also use it for other things you can add extra tubes to make it as long as you want really.

there $120 but right now he is having a sale on them. i think 15% off

pics


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

$dabucks said:


> Give Mark a buzz at Xtreme Stabilization and talk to him about what y ouare looking for. He will make and match (color, length, weight) almost anything you want.


Another vote for Xtreme. You need to check it out.


----------



## Jackhammer (May 15, 2007)

*ttt*

Another vote for Xtreme can't go wrong


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Take a good look at the Smooth Stability line also. www.smoothstability.com

Like a stinger in the way that it looks but the comparison really stops there. They opened up the end of the stab and moved the weight to the edges. Provides excellent stabilization with less weight.

Many sizes and weights to choose from.


----------



## Justin17 (May 4, 2006)

Carbon rods are most effective because they're super light and allow you to put all the weight on the end. My favorite is the Doinker.


----------



## smokin'dually (Feb 27, 2004)

b-stinger


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Another Smooth Stability vote here!! 12" and 8" are my favorite!!!


----------



## JSTHNTN (Apr 15, 2008)

*shrewd stabilizers*


----------



## Chromie (Oct 7, 2009)

MudRunner2005 said:


> I don't know about for that particular bow....but I really love my AEP stabs.
> 
> I shoot them for both 3D and hunting. Nunzio makes awesome stuff!


+1 AEP stabilizers are great products, I have them on my 82nd and love them...


----------



## bvfd339 (Aug 16, 2009)

Shrewd


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

sawtoothscream said:


> After shooting many different stabs im sold on the Paradigm sos
> 
> its 3 stabs in one, has a built in disconnect and offset and it comes with 8 internal 3/4oz half moon shaped weights. that will go anywhere ou want on it. if you want more end weight you can buy a 8.5oz weight for it called the dead weight. if you want to also use it for other things you can add extra tubes to make it as long as you want really.
> 
> ...


Another vote for Paradigm Archery S.O.S Stabilzers.


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger (Jul 25, 2008)

I really like the way my smooth stability stab works for me, couldn't ask for better performance.


----------

